#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-23
<Starejbar> bre poledne
<_hubert_> Už? :D
<Starejbar> no zda se
<Starejbar> sice podle mejch hodin je jedenáct ale co už
<_hubert_> Ajo, tak dobré.
<Starejbar> nechapu proc se mi po bootu do linuxu zmeni cas ve win o dve hodiny zpet
<_hubert_> Hmm, neřešil už jsi to tady?
<Starejbar> jo to resim furt
<Starejbar> v linuxu je to v poho, tam jsem nahodil synchro se serverem
<Starejbar> takze mam cas v cajku, ale nedavam ten windows :)
<Starejbar> ale tady moc neresim jen me to obcas zmate :D
<Starejbar> ty jo tu svou kolegynku nedavam
<Starejbar> usta nezavre a obcas mi pripada ze pocitac vidi poprvy v zivote
<Starejbar> boha jeho asi zacnu sefovi uctovat vyuku vypocetni techniky :)
<_hubert_> Kam děláš?
<Starejbar> ale prizivuju se jako obchodak u podlah
<Starejbar> ale tohle fakt nedavam, obcas nechapu co mi to sem sefik nasadil 
<_hubert_> Proč vždycky, když vlezu na IRC si připadám tak strašně mladý vůči ostatním? :(
<Starejbar> bo tomu tak je? :D
<Starejbar> kralovstvi za spunty do usi
<_hubert_> Asi jo. :D Sakra, potřeboval bych brigádu, chce to prachy.
<Starejbar> hh to si rikam taky :
<Starejbar> _)
<_hubert_> nobrain.dk to dej spolupracovnici. :D
<_hubert_> To ji zaměstná. :D
<Starejbar> hh
<Starejbar> pekna stranka :D
<_hubert_> NEbo... http://spolupracovnice.homo.com/
<_hubert_> O:)
<Starejbar> :D
<_hubert_> Chci být doktor Octopus. :D 
<_hubert_> Protože bych věděl, jak to sakra napsat. :D
<_hubert_> WordPress 0.71 nefunguje, čím to bude? :D
<_hubert_> Lenovo W701ds Tohle je stroj. :)
<freax> _hubert_: me se libi to novy Lenovo ThinkPad X1 :) asi zacnu setrit :D
<_hubert_> To mě poser a říkej mi Karle. Krása. :)
<_hubert_> Ikdyž... Je to trochu tenký na mě, já bych to asi zlomil. :D
<_hubert_> Na W701ds to nemá prostě, mně se to líbí. :) Tedy, až na cenu... :D
<_hubert_> Je to se mnou tak zlé, když vybírám ntb podle toho, jestli má, nebo nemá klitoris? :D
<tigrid> klitoris ? :-D
<_hubert_> tigrid: Trackpoint. :D
<tigrid> jo tak :-D no podle toho druheho bych to už i bral i jako normlani :-D
<_hubert_> http://www.mytechnology.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/W701_07.jpg Já ten notes prostě miluju!
<tigrid> ty ho máš ?
<_hubert_> Právě, že ne...
<tigrid> protože fakt vypada luxusne co to stoji :-)
<_hubert_> Nějakých sto padestát tisíc. :D
<tigrid> 150 ?!?!??!! :-D
<tigrid> tak v tom připade uz ho nechci :-D
<_hubert_> http://www.pcprovsechny.cz/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.product_details&category_id=1&flypage=&product_id=9870 JSem se sekl o pár tisíc. :D
<tigrid> ale kdyby byl jenom za 50 tak bych do neho sel i :-D
<_hubert_> To by Lenovákům muselo hrábnout. :D
<tigrid> ja jsem lenovak :-D
<_hubert_> Myslím výrobcům. :D
<_hubert_> Lenovák? Který? :)
<tigrid> obyčejny :-) G560
<_hubert_> Ale tak, je to Lenovo. :))
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> ale nestalo ani tech 50 :-D
<_hubert_> Jsem tou značkou nějak posedlý, to se mi nelíbí. :D
<tigrid> :-D mne se taky libi :-) za ty prachy to byl dobry kauf :-)
<_hubert_> Jo jo, jdu na průmku, tak snad to u rodičů ukecám, že potřebuju nový stroj. :D
<tigrid> za rok sice ten nb spadnul s cenou asi o 3k czk ale i tak :-D
<_hubert_> Ale pořád drží dost slušný výkon, ne?
<_hubert_> I můj PC je méně výkonný. :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: hm, peknej notas vcelku i docela dostupnej beznejm smrtelnikum ;)
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Jistě, stačí se zasnít. :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: vezmes na splatky a jedes ;)
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Hmm, ojeté auto, nebo notes? :D
<ZOMBitch> az ho doplatis, tak uz to bude veteran a zas bude mit mozna cenu :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Náhodou na občasné sledování filmů pohoda. :D
<ZOMBitch> ... na co jineho, to nic vic neda ;)
<_hubert_> Ne, no. To prachbídné rozlišení....
<ZOMBitch> tak tak
<ZOMBitch> tj tak na tetris :D
<_hubert_> Jo jo, v tom nespustíš ani Hello World v html. :D
<ZOMBitch> pacman by sel vpoho :P
<_hubert_> S trochou štěstí a spoustou odlaďování.. :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<_hubert_> Prodám večeři na týden, zn. Z té klávesnice si to musíte vysypat sami. :P
<tigrid> kdo hral witchera 1 ? :-)
<_hubert_> Hrál jsem tuxcart, to je skoro to samé. :D
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> tak tux mii jede naplno i na NB :-D
<_hubert_> Lucky one... :D
<tigrid> takže asi ne:-D
<h00ked> tigrid: jsem :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<tigrid> jo ja tě přehlid :-D
<h00ked> slepejsi :D
<h00ked> pis tady, nechce se mi porad prepinat okna :D
<tigrid> k :-D
<tigrid> h00ked: daj mi folow ne ? :- už budu mit 7 :-d
<ZOMBitch> freax: prijdes si tu v nedostatecnem zastoupeni jo? :D
<h00ked> ja to mam ted krasne zaokrouhlene na 205 :D
<h00ked> a navic, dokud si nezmenis avatar, tak mas smulu :D
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<tigrid> to planuju zitra zmenit :-D
<tigrid> ale doufam že to vyjde :-D
<ZOMBitch> tigrid: co neudelas dnes, odloz radsi na pristi tyden, protoze nikdy nevis co bude zitra :P
<tigrid> no jo jenže ztira je zkouška a ja se tu vybavuju :-D
<tigrid> ale po zkoušce bude čaááásu :-D
<ZOMBitch> tak pred ni je taky, jde jen o jeho vyuziti :P
<h00ked> tak nejak :)
<h00ked> ja udelal absolventku za 12 hodin :D
<_hubert_> tigrid: Ty máš twitter?
<tigrid> jop
<_hubert_> Jaký?
<tigrid> hej takovy ten Å¡edy s modrym pozadim :-D
<tigrid> _Tigrid_
<_hubert_> Neke, já mám hnědo-zelený! :D
<tigrid> fááákt ? :-D
<_hubert_> Jo! :D
<tigrid> drsnéé :-D
<_hubert_> Ha, mám víc followerů! :P
<tigrid> :-D
<tigrid> se máš mně nikdo nečte :-D
<tigrid> h00ked: něco jsem narychlo spichnul mužeš :-D
<_hubert_> Polovinu Těch lidí neznám, druhá jsou nějací boti a púak je tam jedna kámoška. :D :D
<tigrid> jakej maš ty nick ? :-D
<tigrid> stejnej jak tu ?
<_hubert_> Ne-e, hubertsima.
<h00ked> lol :D
<h00ked> si nasel na www.dublejt.cz ?
<tigrid> to bylo na mne ? :-D
<_hubert_> NEbo na mě? :D
<h00ked> jo :D
<h00ked> na tigrid 
<_hubert_> Uf. :D
<tigrid> nahodou vlastni tvorba :-D
<tigrid> ale seřizlo to ten obrazek. Jaka je velikost toho loga ?
<tigrid> h00ked : www.jdiblejt.jinam.cz :-D
<_hubert_> Lol. :D
<_hubert_> Jak předělám zápatí ve wp?
<tigrid> nevim co to je wp :-D
<_hubert_> tigrid: WordPress. :D
<tigrid> hmm stejne ti nepomuzu :-D
<_hubert_> Napíšu si vlastní rs a bude.! :D
<tigrid> napiš neser se s tim :-D
 * ZOMBitch vidi velky oci :P
<_hubert_> Ne, vůbec se s tím nebudu srát, jenom dalších několik týdnů budu psát vlastní rs. :D
<ZOMBitch> +-52 :P
<tigrid> jak je velky logo na TW ? myslim kolik pixelu
<h00ked> tigrid: mam si chytit spis tentacity nebo ferocity peta? :D
<h00ked> 80x80
<tigrid> spiš na stun ne ? :-D jestli to je to tenacity :-D
<h00ked> si dojdu pro tohohle http://www.wow-petopia.com/look/nian.html :)
<_hubert_> Lol.
<h00ked> sice ferocity, ale je to dobry tank
<_hubert_> Hehe, já jsem to skončil po sedmém levelu. :D 
<tigrid> pekny pet :-)
<h00ked> http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/character/drakthul/hookey/advanced
<h00ked> muj main
<h00ked> ale zatim EQ celkem naprd
<h00ked> hlavne tam mam shami veci :D
<tigrid> njn 85 :-D
<tigrid> ja hral naposled na neofi :-)
<h00ked> a zitra pujdem asi sest HC na honory, tak se vybavim :p
<tigrid> a na ofi jenom znam par lidi :-D
<tigrid> HC na honory ?
<h00ked> jj
<h00ked> teda
<h00ked> BG :D
<tigrid> už jsem si řikal :-D
<tigrid> kouka nekdo na prima C00L ?
<_hubert_> Ne, prachy za TV tuner padly.. :D
<tigrid> no ja taky sleduju na TV tuneru :-D
<_hubert_> Já potřeboval struny na kytaru a tak nějak jsem se v těch hudebninách zasekl. :D
<tigrid> normal nebo basu ?
<_hubert_> Akustiku. :)
<tigrid> dokonce :-)
<_hubert_> Jo jo, už šest let. :) Akorát ve škole jsem dlouho nevydržel. :D
<tigrid> to nevadi :-D hlavne ze hrajes :-D
<_hubert_> Jo, taky mám housle a klávesy. :D
<yunife> caute caute vsetci
<yunife> h00ked, neuveris, tie poj*bane databazy som dal na Ccko, fuj uz je ta nocna mora prec, konecne mozem oslavovat, ze som uspesne zboril 2 rocnik VS :-D
<h00ked> hehe
<h00ked> twinpeaks = ctyri BM hunteri a shaman, nemeli sanci hordaci :D
<tigrid> :-D potkat naše hordaky tak brečíš ty :-D
<tigrid> jenže ti naši hrajo na private :-D
<tigrid> hrajou
<tigrid> h00ked vidim dobře ty nemaš žadnou fialku ?
<_hubert_> Hehe, jsem mediální hvězda.
<_hubert_> http://hobby.idnes.cz/video-to-neni-mimozemstan-ale-mlade-po-jakem-touzi-i-prazska-zoo-pwa-/hobby-mazlicci.asp?c=A110512_221043_hobby-mazlicci_mce
<h00ked> nn fialky jsou na hov.. nemaj dostatecnou agi co potrebuju :)
<tigrid> h00ked hmm tak to slysim prvne :-D
<h00ked> potrebuju oranzovy gemy :/
<tigrid> ja jsem jewelcrafter ale na krapek jinem serveru a dokonce realmu :-D
<h00ked> nechtel si rict realmu a dokonce i serveru spis? :D
<h00ked> no zejtra nafarmim 6k honoru, vyberu gemy, skoncim na ench a horda mi muze :-{}
<h00ked> :D:D
<tigrid> ja si myslim že tady na pořadi nezáleží :-D
<tigrid> a nech si ty uražky na hordu nechci tu začít flame :-D
<h00ked> horda smrdi
<tigrid> aspon jsou videt a ne jak alici :-D
<h00ked> k hordakum chodi srabi pac jich je hodne
<tigrid> tss :-D
<tigrid> thats not true ! 
<h00ked> jak se vzteka ze sem ho prokouk xD
<tigrid> tve ja zacinal na serveru kde hralo 2x tolik vic alik jak hordy :-D
<tigrid> a to je jenom vymluva že je hordy vic :-.D
<h00ked> http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/drak-thul/Guards+of+Alliance :p
<_hubert_> Vy jste závisláci, tyjo. :D
<tigrid> ja wow nehral už rok :-D
<_hubert_> To je tedy pokrok. :D
<_hubert_> Fakt jak v léčebně. :D
<h00ked> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/mimironhm.jpg/ :P
<tigrid> tss :-D
<h00ked> pojd na ofiko
<h00ked> dam ti resto shamana :)
<_hubert_> To je fakt jak v nějakém doupěti toto. :D
<h00ked> nebo disco priesta, ma dual i na shadow
<tigrid> šel byl ale nemam na počatečni investici :-D
<tigrid> bych*
<tigrid> _hubert_ nezavid :-D
<_hubert_> Závidím, na to nemám prachy. :D
<h00ked> to kup elektronicky, je to levnejsi :)
<tigrid> jo ale i tak dost penez
<_hubert_> Oprava, nemám ani vindru.
<tigrid> a ted se zacina kazit auto takže se o odklada :-D
<_hubert_> Bral bych nějakou brigádu...
<tigrid> tak ber :-D
<_hubert_> Není kde. Jenom gnome...
<h00ked> prace.cz jobs.cz tam toho je sem ted koukal :)
<_hubert_> Pro někoho, kdo má 15?
<h00ked> nema problema
<h00ked> te klidne zamestnam
<_hubert_> Neriskuj. :D
<h00ked> si udelej nejaky certifikaty ne? :)
<_hubert_> ??
<h00ked> napr http://akademie.blog.root.cz/kurz-programovani-v-php-5/
<_hubert_> Víš, Opava je od Prahy celkem kus cesty. To je život toto..
<h00ked> tak najdi neco bliz, to byl jen priklad
<_hubert_> Já bych musel to PHP zvládnout lépe... 
<_hubert_> A k tomu MySQL..
<FrostyX> h00ked: ty certifikaty jsou ale celkem drahe ne ?
<h00ked> no vice mene
<h00ked> tak 3-5 litru zakladni
<h00ked> ale vyplatilo se mi to :)
<_hubert_> Ty máš certifikát na PHP? :O
<h00ked> php, ajax, cisco nexus serii, server+ a jeste neco tusim
<h00ked> mam to zalozeny nekde v supliku si to uz nepamatuju :D
<h00ked> ted si planuju udelat canvas
<_hubert_> To mě poser a říkej mi Karle..
<Karel> SAkra, ono je to registrovany. :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> se uz asi mesic snazim prekecat sefa aby mi zaplatil http://www.gopas.cz/Kurzy/Katalog-kurzu/Cisco-Systems/Cisco-specialni/Cisco-Service-Control-X3.aspx?subpage=description
<FrostyX> nam ve skole nabizi nejaky certifikat ohledne elektroniky. ale nevim jestli to ma cenu ...
<_hubert_> h00ked: Co to vůbec je?
<h00ked> cisco? takove kurva drahe krabice :D
<_hubert_> Specifikuj blíže. :D
<h00ked> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cisco_Systems
<_hubert_> Zajímavé.
<_hubert_> Sakra, copak jsem jediný, komu je patnáct a používá Ubuntu? Si tu s Vámi připadám až trapně.
<tigrid> no mne 15 neni uz nejaky ten patek :-D chvilu afk
<h00ked> me taky byvalo 15... ale to sem jel na debianu jeste :)
<_hubert_> Já jsem od Ubuntu nevylezl. Maximálně v dobách nejistot k win...
<tigrid> vidiš ja provozuju ubuntu a win denně :-D
<tigrid> a je uplně jedno na čem to vlastně ted jsem :-) ale na ubuntu se mi lip pracuje ;-)
<_hubert_> Já vlezu na win jenom, když potřebuju photoshop, nebo si chci něco zahrát..
<_hubert_> Jdu, brou. ;)
<tigrid> dobrou
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-24
<h00ked> hm... ze by seste vitezstvi za sebou? :p
<h00ked> otazka za dva bludistaky: bude prikaz "ls /home/maja/filmy > zoznam.txt" fungovat ve widlich? :D
<ok2cqr> h00ked, jo, bude
<ok2cqr> staci nainstalovat unixutils :-)
<ok2cqr> bez toho si nedovedu predstavit praci v cmd ve win
<ok2cqr> a zmenit tu cestu :-D
<Starejbar> ola
<ok2cqr> Starejbar, ahoj
<ok2cqr> vcera jsi se ptal na to proc Win jsou vzdy o dve hodiny mimo kdyz to nich z Linuxu nabootujes 
<ok2cqr> Linux nastavuje HW hodiny na UTC
<ok2cqr> no a Win predpoklada, ze jsou v lokalnim case
<ok2cqr> proto ten posun
<ok2cqr> ve Win staci klepnout na nastaveni data a casu a tam se da take nastavit ntp server pro synchronizaci 
<Starejbar> aha, to me nenpadlo :)
<Starejbar> akorat ta synchro ve woknech je nejaka dvina
<Starejbar> hlavne v tom ze se provadi jednou tydne 
<ok2cqr> jde to i cmd
<ok2cqr> takze klidne pridat do pospusteni
<Starejbar> hmm to je pro me novinka zapatram
<ok2cqr> je to win#@tm
<ok2cqr> ee
<ok2cqr> win32tm.exe
<ok2cqr> m8 to mraky parametr;
<ok2cqr> w32tm /resync [/computer:<počítač>] [/nowait] [/rediscover] [/soft]
<ok2cqr> :-)
<ok2cqr> takze w32tm.exe, mam v tom bordel
<Starejbar> jj uz na to cumim D
<h00ked> saw VII je zajimave
<h00ked> 50 minut  = 80 mrtvych
<h00ked> o ruzove krvi nemluve... :D
<Starejbar> :D
<h00ked> juhuuu mam litaci koberec :p :D
<Starejbar> a jéje wowkař :D
<Starejbar> jinak si to nedovedu vysvětlit
<supersasho> Starejbar: alebo LSD?! :-D
<_hubert_> Nebo si dal LSD ve wow...
<h00ked> bude dalsi SAW
<h00ked> kezby lsd, jenom antibiotika.. takze wow :D
<ok2cqr> Normalne musim pochvalit Lauchpad, skvele se s nim dela. 
<ok2cqr> sice tam mam zatim jen nekolik baliku, ale moc se mi to libi
<Starejbar> kde paris hooku?
<Starejbar> hmm tak w32time by mel jit nastavit i pres upravu registru tka jsem zvedav co jsem provedl :D
<ZOMBitch> dit jo, si bezte treba vsichni ze jo :P
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: ?
<h00ked> nevite nekdo, jak je to s firmwarem u HDD? jestli napr. WD pouziva stejnou verzi, jen napr. upravenou o zaznamy o hustote zapisu.. nebo jestli ma kazda rada svuj vlastni?
<yunife> caute, kokos co tu je tak vela ludi poslednu dobu
<yunife> ten compiz nema chyby dneska sa mi dostal na hodnotu 2.4GB z ramky, nikdy mi tak nezral systemove prostriedky :D:D
<h00ked> nevite nekdo, jak je to s firmwarem u HDD? jestli napr. WD pouziva stejnou verzi, jen napr. upravenou o zaznamy o hustote zapisu.. nebo jestli ma kazda rada svuj vlastni?
<yunife> h00ked, :-D
<h00ked> potrebuju hacknout fw na discich, ale nechce se mi delat hack pro ctyri disky zvlast
<h00ked> staci ze jeden hack fw mi zabere minimalne mesic
<yunife> h00ked, a prezradis mi, kvoli comu to chces spravit?
<h00ked> potrebuju ukryt cast disku
<h00ked> ale aby se pri diagnostice tvarila, jako ze tam je free
<yunife> h00ked, TrueCrypt ti nepomoze?
<h00ked> to uvidis vyuzitou kapacitu disku
<yunife> ako ?
<yunife> neuvidis
<yunife> pokial nepoznas desifrovaci kluc, tak ta particia je iba nahodny zhluk jednotiek a nul
<tvaculin> uvidis, ze tam neco je, ale neprectes to
<yunife> a o to predsa de?
<yunife> ochranit data pred okradnutim
<yunife> naco pretvarovat particiu
<tvaculin> nevim, me by to stacilo :)
<ok2cqr> presne tak, existuje neco jako hidden volume, ne?
<h00ked> no jasne, ale uvidis, ze ti na disku chybi napr. 50GB prostoru
<h00ked> me jde o to, aby si nevidel ze tam neco je
<h00ked> aby se to pri diagnostice disku tvarilo jako nevyuzity prostor
<ok2cqr> ale ono se to tak tvari
<ok2cqr> ten disk na tom miste nema zadnou partition
<ok2cqr> pokud si ji tam nechtene vytvoris a naformatujes, tak jsi o data prisel
<ok2cqr> ale neni moznost poznat, ze tam neco je, bude to jako volne misto
<h00ked> takze kdyz budes mit 500GB disk, na nem normalne 100GB vyuzitych co uvidis a pres ten truecrypt schovanych dalsich 100GB, tak potrebuju, aby to zobrazilo dostupny prostor 400GB
<h00ked> ztraty pri formatovani disku neberu v potaz ted
<ok2cqr> to taky udela
<ok2cqr> system o te casti disku vubec nebude vedet
<ok2cqr> bude se mu tvarit jako volna
<h00ked> hm...
<ok2cqr> psali o tom v clanku na rootu
<ok2cqr> zkusim to najit
<yunife> presne tak
<h00ked> fuj root
<h00ked> bulvar nectu :D
<yunife> ja som kedysi sifroval disk pomocou true crypt
<h00ked> me jde proste o to, aby ta data byla schovana tak, aby ani pri diagnostice disku nesly najit
<yunife> som si ho rozdelil na dve particie
<yunife> jednu som si dal normalnu nesifrovanu 
<yunife> a druhu som cez true crypt zasifroval
<h00ked> a tvari se ti ta druha zasifrovana jako soucast prvni partisny jako volny prostor?
<yunife> tej partici system nerozumel, tvarila sa ako nevyuzita oblast, pretoze nevedel detekovat ziadny system suborov 
<yunife> ne
<h00ked> no jasne, ale vidis tam druhou partisnu
<yunife> proste dve particie
<h00ked> a to prave nechci
<h00ked> ja potrebuju, aby to byla jedna partisna, na ni schovana data, ale system je bezne nevidel
<yunife> tak ona ta particia bola v /dev/hda2
<yunife> aby sa dala cez truecrypt pripojit
<h00ked> ja potrebuju aby se vsechno tvarilo jako jedna partisna chapes?
<yunife> k cemu to kokos potrebujes takto riesit to stale nechapem :D
<h00ked> potrebuju schovat dost citliva data
<yunife> to zni ako keby si nasiel USBcko od armady ceskej republiky
<ok2cqr> tu je neco co by mohlo pomoci http://otakar.ic.cz/otakar.php?clid=pcpraxe&clt=truecrypt#start
<ok2cqr> a tu http://www.truecrypt.org/hiddenvolume
<yunife> h00ked, ked upravis firmware, ako zabespecis aby na to miesto system nezapisoval, kedze sa to bude chovat ako nevyuzite miesto
<h00ked> to je druha stranka, kterou jeste nemam doresenou
<h00ked> zatim jen teoreticky pripravuju zaklady
<yunife> h00ked, firmerom zakazes na to miesto zapisovat, ale budes to zobrazovat ako volne miesto, system tam nieco zapise a potom sa to pokusi precitat aha ho error?
<yunife> pokial na tom disku bude system
<yunife> tak to vies ze docasne subory len tak chrlia :D
<h00ked> ok2cqr: to je mi na hovno, to jsou dve partisny
<yunife> h00ked, nemozes proste celej disk prejebat truecryptom ako jednu particiu?
<ok2cqr> ano, ale na te druhe jsou ta data schovana pod nedulezitymi daty
<ok2cqr> takze by to tak moc nemuselo vadit
<yunife> proste ked to bude chciet niekto precitat, tak sa to bude tvarit ako nenaformatovany disk
<h00ked> jasne, ale jakmile uvidis, ze tam neco takoveho je, tak ti dojde, ze tam neco bude...
<h00ked> kdo ma jen tak 200GB nenaformatovaneho prostoru?
<ok2cqr> no to ani ne
<ok2cqr> das tam neco jakoze duleziteho
<ok2cqr> a to je to co chces aby nasli
<ok2cqr> co nechces aby nasli, bude schovano vespod
<h00ked> a kdyz chci aby nenasli nic?
<h00ked> krom toho co je radoby zasifrovane v /home :D
<ok2cqr> tak nic nenajdou
<ok2cqr> najdou jen to radioby zasifrovani
<yunife> ako zistia ze je to zasifrovane?
<yunife> nijak
<yunife> ako som povedal, tie data na tej partici su iba nahodny zhluk jednotiek a nul
<h00ked> pocitej s tim, ze se ten disk nedostane ke kdejakemu smetakovi
<yunife> aj keby sa dostal
<yunife> tak moze citat hore dole 
<ok2cqr> tak tak
<yunife> a nic tam nerozanalyzuje
<ok2cqr> tam to pisou, ze tam neni zadna signatura
<ok2cqr> neni sance poznat, ze se jedna o nejaka zasifrovana data
<h00ked> a jeste jedna vec me napadla...
<yunife> nezisti akym algoritmom ci softverom to je sifrovane nic nezisti, jedine co moze citat bajt po bajte z toho disku ale nic mu to nepovie :D
<h00ked> kdyz je ten disk sifrovany pres truecrypt.. tak k desifrovani je potreba pristupovat pres truecrypt ne?
<yunife> samozrejme
<h00ked> takze v systemu uvidi truecrypt
<h00ked> to taky neprichazi v uvahu
<yunife> ten disk musis mountut pomocou truecryptu a tam sa zadava kluc, ktorym sa tie data desifruju
<h00ked> ikdyz bych tam dal ty nastrazeny data... tak hlavne co by to melo byt za data?.... v tom je taky problem.. nastrazit neco, o cem by si myslel, ze je to pro me dulezite?...
<yunife> ty nechces ulozit ziadne konkretne data, ty chces niekde naistalovat disky, ktore budu kradnut data!
<yunife> priznaj sa ! :D
<h00ked> ne, ja potrebuju chranit data
<yunife> a co ked ti tam najdu ten truecrypt
<h00ked> no prave...
<yunife> aj keby ti to policia zhabala
<yunife> aj ked hocikto iny
<yunife> nie si povinny vydat heslo 
<yunife> na desifrovanie
<h00ked> tak najdou truecrypt a jsem v prdeli
<ok2cqr> yunife, no na to bych nespolehal
<ok2cqr> nejsi v prdeli
<h00ked> 4096bitovy klic byl prolomeny
<yunife> nikto ta nedonuti vydat heslo
<h00ked> je to asi tri ctvrte roku, co ho jaguar cracknul
<yunife> ty mi pripadas, ako keby si tie data chcel pred mafiou skryt alebo co 
<h00ked> no skoro jo
<ok2cqr> si tam utvor nejaky soubor s truecrypt filesystemem a do nej si schovej treba par hesel na nedulezite servery
<ok2cqr> a je tp
<ok2cqr> to
<yunife> nj nejaky subor /tmp/asrf.bin
<yunife> :D
<ok2cqr> to kdyz prolomi, budou spokojeni
<yunife> ani nebude podozryvy :D
<yunife> inac to sa da vpalit dnesnej dobe do disku este firmware?
<ok2cqr> pokud je potreba ta data tak dobre zabezpecit, volil bych to spise mimo ten stroj
<h00ked> jj da
<yunife> netreba ku tomu nejaku specialnu techniku?
<yunife> nejaky programator ?
<h00ked> jop, tu uz mam zarizenou :)
<h00ked> ale je tu problem, ze se to bude muset prepalit na disku, kde budou ty data... to je dalsi orisek
<yunife> firmware bude napisany asi v asm ze jo 
<h00ked> jj asembler
<h00ked> bo jak se ta sracka pise :D
<yunife> assembler :-)
<h00ked> treba :D
<yunife> a to tie data tam chces nahrat jednorazovo ?
<yunife> ci sa budu aj menit?
<h00ked> jednorazove
<h00ked> plus tam mit pripadny backdoor, nebo neco, jak se k nim dostat, ale to je az asi paty krok :)
<h00ked> *paty krok co je potreba vymyslet
<ok2cqr> kolik tech dat je?
<h00ked> 180GB cca
<ok2cqr> no kua!
<yunife> nebude to jednoduchsie niekde na zahranicny server nahrat v zasifrovanej podobe?
<h00ked> ne
<yunife> a musi to byt prave HDD?
<ok2cqr> to jsem si rikal, ze by to slo rozsekat na male kousky a nalepit to k nejakym souborum v uzivatelove home
<h00ked> je to 42dvdcek
<ok2cqr> treba na konec filmu, obrazku a pod
<yunife> takze ty mas tie citlive data na DVDckach jo?
<tvaculin> nahrat zasifrovane na disk, vytahnout z kompu a zakopat ;)
<h00ked> na dvdckach vakuove uzavrene v trezoru ve sklepe na chate
<yunife> ja by som to skor nahral na SD karty :-D
<yunife> ako na DVDcka ale budis
<yunife> nebudes mat jednoduchsie si dat u cinakov vyrobit ROM SDD ? :D
<h00ked> no je to prozatimni reseni, proto vymyslim neco lepsiho
<yunife> vlastne to SSD nebude uz ked tam bude ROM pamet ze jo :D:D
<h00ked> a navic na dvdckach/pametovkach etc. k tomu bude spatny pristup v pripade potreby
<ok2cqr> to bude asi hlavni vec, 
<ok2cqr> rozhodnout se jak casto to vlastne bude potreba
<ok2cqr> a jestli je nutny v pripade potreby jednoduchy pristup
<yunife> hold citlivim datam nemozes mat okamzity pristup
<h00ked> tipuju 1-2 do roka, vic ne
<yunife> tak naco resit tak zlozito
<ok2cqr> tak to by stala za to varianta se zakopanym diskem, pametovkama
<yunife> presne tak
<h00ked> protoze v pripade potreby bude nutny skoro okamzity pristup
<h00ked> a rict vetu "mmnt jen si dojdu pro lopatu, hned to bude" taky neni moc koser
<ok2cqr> stejne to na tech DVD asi budes muset nechat
<ok2cqr> nebo na necem dalsim
<yunife> myslim, ze pametovky su jednoduchsie ci :-P
<ok2cqr> pokud se Ti povede udelat zasahy do firmware, je slusna sance, ze o ta data brzo prijdes
<yunife> nebo SSD :-P
<h00ked> ssd ma o dost slozitejsi fw
<ok2cqr> at uz havarii disku nebo neco ta data prepise
<yunife> ja som myslel, ze namiesto tych DVDciek v trezore postaci jeden SSD :D
<h00ked> tjn.. ale to by znamenalo dalsi zniceny disk... :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-25
<Tomas> zdravim
<yunife> prajem pekne popoludnie 
<yunife> h00ked, tak co vymyslel si nejako tu uschovu dat?
<yunife> h00ked, napadla ma taka vec, ze prilis tajne data by sa dali zamaskovat do video suborov, akurad nie takeho velkeho objemu, tak par MB, aby ten video subor bol funkcny :-D
<cortex_sk> h
<h00ked> aha dneska je streda...
<yunife> h00ked, to bolo zistenie :D
<yunife> dneska je tu nejako mrtvo
<h00ked> tak priznejte se, kdo z vas je z guakamoly co mi leze na web? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-26
<tomas> Preju pekny den :-)
<tomas> mohl by mi prosim nekdo poradit, jak vymazu vsechnu konfiguraci v iptables? :)
<tomas> už jsem na to prisel
<buk_> ahoj, muze pls nedko pomoct, snazim se uz den dostat ubuntu na jeden starsi kompl, vyresil sem uz celkem dost problemu a nechce se mi tam davat windows, ted uz bootuju z flash disku a na konci instalace me to hodi chybu ze:"pokus o nastaveni aptu z cd/dvd selhal", uz fakt nevim co s tim, nemate nekdo zkusenosti?
<buk_> mam pocit ze problem je asi ve starsi cd-rom, tak sem ji ted vypojil a zkousim znovu
<buk_> iso je v poradku, ale flash disk sem zatim nekontroloval, jestli je bez chyb
<buk_> vzdycky se to stane pri kopirovani souboru po nastavovani hesla atd, tak asi ve 2/3 prubehu
<buk_> tak vypada to ze fakt byl problem v cd-romce, uz se stahuji jazykove balicky, dik za radu:)
<buk_> ale nenabootuje:(
<buk_> chjo...
<yunife> coto officialny klient ICQ pre linux, tak to je uz nieco, vidim to tak, ze rapidne stupne pocet uzivatelov linuxovych distribucii :D:D:D
<filip89> coto?
<filip89> v com je zaujimavy?
<freax> oficialni klient icq je pekne na hovno.. by me zajimalo jakej vul si to na linux nainstaluje :D
<yunife> freax, ja urcite nie, kedze vyuzivam aj ine protokoly, nepotrebujem tu mat 10 IM klientov :D:D
<ZOMBitch> http://www.icq.com/download/linux/cz jak se vam zobrazuje ta stranka? :D
<h00ked> nevim jak to rict...
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> na bliti
<h00ked> ale stranka je v poh :D
<vojtech_t> jsme na tom s h00ked stejně :)
<h00ked> ICQ pro linux, aneb posouvame hranice spiclovani vaseho soukromi jeste dal :D
<ZOMBitch> hmm
<ZOMBitch> me ten zluten stahnout tlacitkovac trosek dost prekrejva text
<vojtech_t> navic je to pokud vim napsany v adobe air
<vojtech_t> to je samo o sobě dost fuj
<h00ked> tjn...
<h00ked> sem mel jednu dobu twitter klienta co jel na adobe air..
<los> zobrazuje se normalně, ale když zapnu flash tak žluté tlačítko překrývá text
<h00ked> to nebylo fuj, ale spis ble :D
<vojtech_t> aha, kdyz si zapnu flash tak mi tak taky zacne nejaky zluty tlacitko srat
<h00ked> jo, taky na to koukam ve FF, ze se to moc nepovedlo..
<ZOMBitch> tak nejak :)
<vojtech_t> kdo udeůa flash pres celou stranku jen kvuli tlacitku ke stazeni?
<ZOMBitch> icq :P
<los> :D
<vojtech_t> toho klienta bych vazne chtel videt
<vojtech_t> ale radsi z hodne velky dalky
<ZOMBitch> ja ani ne hele :)
<los> a když už, tak nato tlačítko klikám jak blázen a nic se neděje :D
<h00ked> bleh eclipse mi zere i prostredky co nemam...
<FrostyX> asi hodim nejakej system do virtualky a vyzkousim ho :-D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: asi takhle http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky1vmv.png
<vojtech_t> los: to je husty :D
<h00ked> ja se bojim kliknout
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jop, ve foxu to mam stejny :)
<ZOMBitch> los: s tim nemam zadny prob, zrovna tyhle dva :)
<h00ked> mit trochu ramky tak jsem v p.... ytli :D
<vojtech_t> já nedávno rozšířil na 4 GB a už jsem v pohodě
<ZOMBitch> ... 4GB
<FrostyX> ja se teda pres 500M sezrane RAM nedostanu. 
<ZOMBitch> btw notas 2GB RAM a nejak ho to taky moc nesere 
<h00ked> ja jsem ted na 1.38GB
<h00ked> na notasu 353MB
<los> mám celkem 2GB (notas) a zeru 1,3GB
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: kde zobrazujes?
<h00ked> conky
<h00ked> hele icq bude skoro stazene
<h00ked> 2,5MB na 100MB netu celkem pohoda, asi deset minut :D
<ZOMBitch> ale ono to s tou ram je stejnak sporny, jednou naplnis a pokud nepotrebujes, tak proste zustane naplnena ...
<ZOMBitch> ze to vubec vlastne resime :)
<h00ked> ja kdzy tu pozabijim miliardu veci co mam spustene, tak se dostanu hodne dolu :)
<vojtech_t> :D
<los> záleží natom jak si posobě program uklízí... třeba taková Opera je Hodně nepořádná...
<h00ked> a co myslis ze chrome :D
<ZOMBitch> imho pamet alokovana/pamet realne vyuzita
<h00ked> kukaj chrome http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky2isi.png
<h00ked> sem ho killnul a najednou spotreba ramky 632MB :D
<vojtech_t> :D
<h00ked> skoro o 3/4 giga dole
<ZOMBitch> grr imho je to tohle http://www.abclinuxu.cz/poradna/linux/show/300962, ja letim na kafe :P
<h00ked> hare krisna, nasel sem cd k mechanice :D
<spermosh> zdravim panove a damy
<FrostyX> hoj
<h00ked> cau prde, ale spatnej kanal :D
<spermosh> tenhle mam automaticky, neboj :D
<h00ked> jen aby :D
<TomasBrincil> zdravím :)
<TomasBrincil> u nás bouřlivo jak u vás? :D
<FrostyX> u nas je krasne
<h00ked> vedro jak...
<los> krásně..
<vojtech_t> u nás taky jak v
<TomasBrincil> to jde od západu, severozápadu...
<TomasBrincil> na Prahu :D
<h00ked> juhuuu :D
<vojtech_t> podle indikátoru 27
<los> nj... http://bit.ly/mzJ0Cp
<vojtech_t> snad se to u vás vyprší, musím ještě večer se psem
<h00ked> taaak a hura tridit data
<h00ked> vojtech_t: btw je nejaky zajimavy program, nebo nebudu treba? :D
<vojtech_t> h00ked: asi nic extra zajimaveho nebude, ale prijd stejne, at je nas vic :)
<h00ked> ok :)
<h00ked> a jestli tam dorazi amynka, tak doufam, ze me odtamtud kicknes aby nebyl bordel jako posledne :D
<vojtech_t> :D
<apoage> emm zdravim(ehh tesko zdravit kdys to visim nekolik hod:D) mam takovej problem kdys zpustim nektere programy ve wine tak me zcerna obrazovka a jedine co vidim je kurzor (kterej se mneni podletoho nad cim sem) naprosta slepota a nemuzu ani zjistit vystup z terminalu(nevim jestli wine nekam loguje do souboru) pac me z toho vytahne jedine restart xek .. netusi nekdo? 
<Amynka> h00ked: debile
<vojtech_t> apoage: Wine není stoprocentní, doporučuju se podívat na appdb.winehq.org jestli vůbec daný program funguje
<h00ked> to je na mou ochranu neboj :D
<vojtech_t> apoage: kdyz se tohle stane, tak doporučuju přes Ctrl+Alt+F1 přejít do virtuální konzole, přihlásit se a wine killnout
<apoage> vojtech_t,  no prave ze ten program ma platinum nebo gold hodnoceni ... konkretne still life ... pak me podobnou vec udelal naprosto necekane program na posilani fotek ale napriklad takovej stalker me jede bez problemu 
<vojtech_t> apoage: tak v tom případě doporučuju to killnutí a pak pomocí Alt+F7 přejít zpět do gr. prostředí a tam zjistit, co to vypsalo do terminálui
<apoage> vojtech_t, ty fotky sou myslim happyfot neco neco .. ale hlavne poradne nevim kde je chyba jestli ve wine bo nekde v ovladacich 
<vojtech_t> apoage: on wine je takový dost podivný -- jednu verzi jde všechno, druhou ne...
<apoage> vojtech_t, hmm zkusim .. 
<vojtech_t> v #ubuntu-cz-meeting začíná komunitní sraz, kdo chtěl jít a není tam, nechť si pospíší
<apoage> vojtech_t, snad to kilnuti wine bude stacit .. 
<vojtech_t> Amynka: pojď taky, h00ked kdyžtak spacifikuju :)
<Amynka> a kam?
<vojtech_t> Amynka: #ubuntu-cz-meeting
<yunife> caute chlapci, mam tu problem ako ma byt, zabudol som svoje heslo do pc :D:D
<Chinese_soup> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<vojtech_t> Chinese_soup: debile
<vojtech_t> yunife: neposlouchej ho
<yunife> neboj, takej tupy nejsem
<yunife> kazdy den to heslo pisem a nemozem si dneska nan spomenut, ach to je strasne
<vojtech_t> Chinese_soup si právě vysloužil ban
<FrostyX> :)
<yunife> robil tu neplechu?
<belias> (:
<vojtech_t> rm -rf se prostě neradí; nikdy, nikomu
<yunife> myslim, ze to heslo som uz nikde okrem pc a gmailu nedaval, gmail som uz resetol, teraz idem najst navod ako resetnut to heslo v pc a bude to vyriesene :D
<vojtech_t> přihlaš se do recovery mode
<yunife> ano
<yunife> a dalej?
<vojtech_t> (resp. nabootuj do recovery mode a tam tě systém přihlásí sám)
<h00ked> to je druhy ban tenhle mesic, celkem bugr :D
<yunife> a tam dam passwd?
<vojtech_t> pak "passwd uživatel" a zadáš si nové heslo
<yunife> inac huste na gmail sa da heslo resetnut cez telefon, to som teda necakal, este ze som tam vyplnil mobilne cislo, idem to skusit teda resetnut ;-)
<ZOMBitch> jako by to nebylo na wiki ... :P
<harvi_svk> hmmm... "rm -rf " tak to je veru rada nad zlato... :D
<ZOMBitch> harvi_svk: kazdopadne tj rada na ban ;)
<apoage> emmerr:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 800x600x32 @0! (XRandR) .. emm je mozne ze neco takoveho schodi zablokuje xka 800x600 v metamodech nemam .. jinak btw sudo rm -rf / asi nepude kdys ten clovek nema heslo :D
<yunife> vojtech_t, diki moc :-)
<yunife> vojtech_t, reset sa podaril :-P
<vojtech_t> yunife: nz
<yunife> vojtech_t, som netusil, ze tak jednoducho sa da heslo resetovat :D:D
<vojtech_t> yunife: to je speciální fičura pro nás zapomětlivé :)
<yunife> vojtech_t, veru, ale to by som bol nepovedal, ze zabudnem denne pouzivane heslo, mozog je celkom svina
<FrostyX> vojtech_t: a sranda pro nas ostatni co mame kamarady linuxaky co nechavaj pc bez dozoru :-D
<vojtech_t> :D
<yunife> FrostyX, neboj, ja do cudzich dat neleziem, mam predsudky :D:D:D:D
<FrostyX> ja taky ne, ale na chvili nekomu zmenit heslo a pozorovat ho jak mlati do klavesnice a nadava ze to kurva napsal spravne, je obcas zabavne :-D
<yunife> FrostyX, to sa stalo teraz presne mne :D:D
<yunife> FrostyX, ani mi ho nikto nemusel menit
<yunife> FrostyX, heslo som si pametal ale nefungovalo :D:D:D
<FrostyX> capslock powa :-D
<yunife> FrostyX, najskor som si myslel, ze sa dosahalo nieco v systeme a potom som zistil, ze sa nemozem lognut ani do gmail uctu tak to uz bolo vazne, capslock ne, to sa zobrazuje ked ho mas zapnuty to sa mi inac velmi paci :-P
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> tak vyplej numlock :-D
<yunife> ta zasa nejde jabber.org :D:D ten server pada tri krat za den :D:D
<yunife> FrostyX, nene, ten pri heslach nepouzivam :-P
<FrostyX> ten clovek ocividne ban nema :-D
 * vojtech_t zase něco podělal
<FrostyX> :-D
 * yunife citi sa lepsie, ze neni sam co dneska neco podelal :-D
 * FrostyX se vam smeje, bo dneska nemusel nic delat, takze nic nepodelal
<yunife> kto je ta cinska polivka? :D:D
<Chinese_soup> yunife: co ja vim
<yunife> Chinese_soup, ty nevis kto si?
<Chinese_soup> yunife: :)
<Chinese_soup> Jakub Mach
<yunife> :-D
<FrostyX> :-D
<yunife> :D:D
<yunife> ten sa len tak lahko nezda :D
<Chinese_soup> copak jsem udelal?
<vojtech_t> některé věci prostě nefungují
<yunife> chudak ani nevie za co dostal ban
<FrostyX> jj, az ho budes banovat potreti, tak byste mu to mohli napsat :-D
<vojtech_t> .D
<vojtech_t> :D
<yunife> inac ten ban je na cely server ci iba na tuto miestnost?
<vojtech_t> jen tuhle místnost
<vojtech_t> na celej server nemám ani právo
<yunife> vojtech_t, nj :-)
<belias> blokněte mu ipčko a je v rejži
<yunife> belias, pokial ma T-COM tak ani nie :D:D
<yunife> :-D
<ZOMBitch> lol
<vojtech_t> dostal druhou Å¡anci
<Chinese_soup> yunife: tak promin :-)
<FrostyX> a za trest si pustis ten sudo rm -fr / --no-preserve-root u sebe :-D
<yunife> Chinese_soup, mas odpustene, ale uz to viacej nerob, co ked tu pride nejaky amater, ktory ten prikaz nepozna a ho spusti, vies co by si narobil
<ZOMBitch> ja bych ho podusil aspon 24h, at trosek casu na premysleni :P
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: dobre, ja nemam nastavene sudo, takze me to nefunguje :D
<Chinese_soup> yunife: chapu, to mi nedoslo
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: :-)
<yunife> ale aku moralku tu pestujeme :D:D
<ZOMBitch> nastesti to v ubuntu ani nefunguje ;)
<yunife> ZOMBitch, co nefunguje?
<yunife> ZOMBitch, ten prikaz?
<ZOMBitch> j
<yunife> ZOMBitch, jak ze nefunguje :D
<vojtech_t> s --no-preserver-root funguje
<yunife> ZOMBitch, funguje :D:D sak som s nim odpalil uz vo virtualke pre potesenie ubuntu :D:D
<vojtech_t> a na mě teď pozor, už jsem se naučil banovat! :-)
<Chinese_soup> vojtech_t: no, vidis aspon ses diky me procvicil 
 * yunife od teraz uz nepovie ani slovo, aby nezabil nieco co sa nebude pacit vojtech_t :-D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D 
<vojtech_t> :-D
<ZOMBitch> vojtech_t: jo pravda, ale samotne 'rm -rf' je osetrene jsem nekde cet mam pocit
<vojtech_t> ZOMBitch: jo to je
<vojtech_t> $ sudo rm -rf /
<vojtech_t> [sudo] password for vojta: 
<vojtech_t> rm: rekurzivní zpracování „/“ je nebezpečné
<vojtech_t> rm: tento záchranný režim potlačíte volbou --no-preserve-root
<FrostyX> jj je, zkousel jsem i na debianu. ale u me na archu mam strach :-D
<yunife> FrostyX, zobraz si pomocnika, ci tam najdes ten prepinac :D:D
<ZOMBitch> vojtech_t: j ctu manual rm, do not treat `/' specially
<FrostyX> v rm --help o tom prepinaci pisi
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: <- :)
<yunife> FrostyX, ale radsej to neskusaj :D:D
<FrostyX> radsi ne. na to se mam moc rad :-D
<yunife> FrostyX, nahodou to prejde nejakym bugom a bude to v srackach :D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: ve virtualu jedine takovyhle picovinky ;)
<FrostyX> jj
<Chinese_soup> polivka@cinskapolivka:/$ sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root[sudo] password for polivka:polivka is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. :-)
<yunife> ZOMBitch, jojo, alebo v tej online verzii linuxu co je v javascripte napisana :D:D
<ZOMBitch> :)
 * ZOMBitch musi vypnout nejaky moduly mozku a nahodit sleep, zitra prace, gn :)
<FrostyX> To je zas jednou clanek: "USA vydaly oficiální návod, jak přežít invazi zombie" v USA se asi pekne nudi
<yunife> FrostyX, tak vies, americania uveria vsetkemu co sa v novinach pise :D
<vojtech_t> Rada, co dělat při útoku zombií? "Přestaňte chlastat, máte už dost."
<yunife> vojtech_t, +1
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> vojtech_t: a ja bych spis chlastal jeste vic, aby se zjevili letajici stromy a umlatili zombie...
<h00ked> zkazil si mi iluze :D
<vojtech_t> :-D
<h00ked> hele ciste teoreticky.. nemel by prenos WAN odpovidat souctu LAN + WIFI? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-27
<buk_> ahoj, mam trosku problem s bootovanim ubuntu, pokud by mi prosim nekdo poradil, budu moc rad, nechci tam cpat windows kdyz uz se s tim peru druhy den, zakladni vypis je tady http://pastie.org/1979711
<zeminem> Zdarec, když v messengeru Pidgin změním u někoho Alias, tak se mění globálně? Tzn. když si přihlásím z jiného PC na jiném messengeru, tak bude přejmenován tak, jaký jsem mu dal Alias tady?
<harvi_svk> zeminem: pokial viem tak nie, nezmeni sa globalne (aspon na icq ). Jabber neviem ako je na tom neskusal som
<zeminem> harvi_svk: já jsem právě koukal na icq.com a když jsem změnil alias, tak po refresh se i tam změnila přezdívka, tak nevim... jabber ten mě moc netrápí
<harvi_svk> zeminem: tak mozno ze uz to ide , niekedy to neslo
<harvi_svk> mate dakto problemy s VLC pri prehravani videa na 11.04-ke ??? mne to cele vzdy zmrzne a problem je kill-nut to VLC potom..... audio subory idu v pohode ale video proste nic :(
<zeminem> harvi_svk: ještě se mi to nikdy nestalo, ale mě taky stačí na přehrávání ten player co je v ubuntu od základu... VLC co tak poslouchám je celé nějaké problémové...
<harvi_svk> zeminem: tak to posledne je totalne nejaka pokaslane...... predtym nerobilo problemy
<freax> zeminem: VLC neni problemovy.. nikdy sem s nim zadnej problem nemel.. podle me je to nejlepsi prehravac
<harvi_svk> freax: tiez som nemal s nim problemy, ale akosi v 11.04 ubuntu s nim nie je nieco v poriadku
<h00ked> hele kdo to vcera rikal, ze se zabyva upravou sablon pro WP?  :D
<zeminem> h00ked: :)
<zeminem> freax: no ty možná ne, a já taky ne, ale pořád někde čtu, že je to s ním špatné a proto používám ten co je v Ubuntu defaultně, není špatný... :)
<harvi_svk> ostanem pri klasike (citaj. mplayer) - ten zaital nesklamal
<h00ked> vcera dalsich 10 UIP pristupu... jestli to takhle pujde dal, tak do tydne mam po hotovy zatezovy test WP :D
<zeminem> h00ked: zátěžová test 10 přístupů za den? :)
<freax> zeminem: nikdy si s nim problem nemel ale protoze si nekde cet ze je spatnej tak radsi pouzivas neco jinyho? :D to mi prijde dost ujety.. ale je to tvoje volba vid.. :)
<h00ked> zeminem: ne, deset novych, ted to je na cca 80UIP denne
<zeminem> používám to co je od základu a vlc mám jen na TV, nechci nic měnit, když to funguje...
<zeminem> h00ked: ach tak, navýšení... :)
<h00ked> a stoupa to celkem pravidelne.. :)
<zeminem> h00ked: neříkal jsi, že to máš na localu? :D
<h00ked> jo, tam mam projekty co delam, ale svuj blitblog mam venku :)
<freax> harvi_svk: je to mozny no.. 11.04 nepouzivam tak nevim.. ale urcite to uz nekdo resil, tak by se nejspis dalo vygooglit nejaky reseni..
<zeminem> h00ked: ukaž, hodím ti tam dalšího unikátního návštěvníka... :D
<h00ked> necekane h00ked.cz :D
<zeminem> ok negooglil jsem to
<zeminem> h00ked: tuhle šablonu jsem dřív měl taky... :D
<h00ked> me celkem vyhovuje, akorat ji celkem predelavam :)
<zeminem> jo není vůbec špatná
<zeminem> jedna taková z tich lepších
<h00ked> mno, tak nejak
<h00ked> coz je mozna i smutne :D
<h00ked> tri pristupy z neexistujiciho statu... tak se priznejte :D
<h00ked> ty vole... vedou ostravaci... asi blbe SEO :D
<zeminem> no ještě ti to trošku nevaliduje... :D
<h00ked> na to sere pes :D
<h00ked> a navic podle spravneho SEO ma web obsahovat nejake chyby :)
<zeminem> fakt jo? to slyším prvně
<zeminem> ostatně nějaké není 65... :D
<h00ked> btw to o chybach nerikej me, ale lidem co delaji WP :)
<zeminem> všechny se nechají opravit
<zeminem> ale v pohodě, já mám taky pár chyb... :)
<zeminem> nechal jsem se motivovat, přenesl jsem se přes svojí lenost a už je úvodní stránka bez chyb... :)
<harvi_svk> hm...ze "umplayer" to tiez vyzera zaujimavo :D skusime. 
<Starejbar> a nejlepčí je winamp :D
<Chinese_soup> harvi_svk: zkusil si vypnout akceleraci?
<Chinese_soup> ve vlc?
<Chinese_soup> nebo jiny video output?
<Starejbar> heh ted me dostala kolegyne
<Starejbar> si mi postezovala ze do ni vcera ucetni furt neco hustila, a sama mi tady ty usta nezavre jak je den dlouhej :D
<yunife> dobry vecer prajem vsetkym :-)
<TomasBrincil> dobrej :)
<yunife> TomasBrincil, aj u vas leje?
<TomasBrincil> aj u nás
<h00ked> tak, moje kraska uz je doma :p
<h00ked> canon eos 1000D, 18-55, 70-300 :)
<TomasBrincil> :-P
<h00ked> ta triskovka je delo jak krava... s tim udelam detail tetovani na holce pres namesti :D:D
<vojtech_t> no jo, další šmírák :-)
<h00ked> kezby, nemam vyhled na namesti :D
<vojtech_t> :-D
<h00ked> mam vyhled na zahradku kooperativy kam chodi stary baby z podatelny kourit...
<h00ked> by mi praskly cocky :D
<vojtech_t> :-D
<h00ked> technicka otazka - vtipny nebo hnusny?
<h00ked> Dvě těhotný ženský pletou svetříky..
<h00ked> První povídá: Doufám, že to bude holčička. Už mám jen růžovou vlnu..
<h00ked> Druhá povída: Doufám, že to bude kripl. Skurvila sem rukáv..
<h00ked> zenskejm to pripada hnusny a chlapum vtipny...
<Chinese_soup> Mne to nepripada ani vtipne, ani hnusne :-)
<vojtech_t> mě to přijde vtipný :)
<zeminem> Co by se dalo čekat od agresori.com, že? :D
<h00ked> nahodou, je tam zdrava nadsazka :)
<zeminem> h00ked: už jsi opravil chyby na webu? 
<h00ked> ne, kaslu na to
<h00ked> nejak mi to zily fakt netrha :D
<zeminem> aspoň pro vlastní pocit... :D
<h00ked> vlastni pocit? co to je? ja nejsem designer :D
<h00ked> nechcete nekdo zlomenou sitovku? ...
<FrostyX> dej si ji na klice
<h00ked> tam uz mam 2kB ramku :p
<ZOMBitch> Spatna: Nemuzes najit svuj vibrator. - Horsi: Vypujcila si ho dcera. | Spatna:  Najdes v synove pokoji pornokazetu. - Horsi: Jsi na ni ty. | Spatna: Tve deti jsou  sexualne aktivni. - Horsi: Navzajem. | Spatna: Tvuj muz se chce rozvest. - Horsi:  Je pravnik. | Spatna: Jsi zatcena pro sex v prirode.  - Horsi: Manzelem.
<_hubert_> :)
<_hubert_> Nemáte někdo v záloze nějaký film? :)
<FrostyX> ja dneska pujdu koukat na drive angry
<_hubert_> Stáhnu Avatara po dlouhé době.
<freax> FrostyX: na to sem koukal vcera :)
<freax> _hubert_: Avatara? proti gustu..   me osobne se ten film moc nelibil. usnul sem u nej. nevim proc okolo nej bylo takovy halo..
<FrostyX> tipuju prumerny dej, ale pohled na amber heard to hodne vylepsil :-D
<_hubert_> freax: Mně se to celkem i líbí, no.. Navíc mě nenapadá nic jiného.. 
<freax> FrostyX: :) ja se na to koukal zase jen kvuli tem autum.. ale jako ne ze by Amber nebyla kost... :)
<freax> _hubert_: zkus "Tucker & Dale vs Evil" ..docela sranda a celkem originalni scenar :)
<_hubert_> freax: O čem to je?
<freax> _hubert_: www.csfd.cz :-P
<_hubert_> Víš, jak je to tam dlouze rozepsaný? :D Kdo to má číst? :D
<freax> _hubert_: tak to necti a pust si to :-D
<_hubert_> freax: Mi se to nechce hledat. :D
<freax> _hubert_: omg... tak si lehni a cum treba na strop :-P
<_hubert_> freax: To je nápad. :D Ale už stahuju Avatara a Tucker & Dale vs Evil si napíšu do Tomboye. ;)
<h00ked> kdyz uz jsme u spani u spani u avatara... me se to povedlo zalomit na 3D v kine :D
<_hubert_> Mmm 3D UFO porno. :))
<h00ked> proc myslis, ze sem usnul :D
<freax> aaah.. nuda :-/
<_hubert_> freax: Nejsi sám..
<freax> _hubert_: ty se mas koukat na Avatara ne? :D
<_hubert_> freax: Jo, za hodinu tak možná, nesnáším ulozto.cz.! :D
<freax> _hubert_: tak to nestahuju zabaleny a koukam se na to rovnou pri stahovani :-P
<_hubert_> WTF? :D
<_hubert_> Proč mě to nikdy nenapadlo? :D
<freax> :)
<_hubert_> Kluci, venku je bouřka? :D
<Chinese_soup> u nas je jasno
<_hubert_> Já mám sluchátka a zastřené okna, takže vím houby. :D
<Chinese_soup> no, ja taky vim houby, google weather api to rika
<Chinese_soup> ale slysim nejaky kapky, takze asi zas tak jasno nebude
<_hubert_> Jo takhle. :D
<h00ked> me GW ukazuje mesic... takze u me ted padaji mesice? :D
<_hubert_> U nás padají roky. :D
<Chinese_soup> u nas internety
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-28
<h00ked> nesnasim php.ini
<h00ked> prase se v tom vyznej...
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<h00ked> nebejt tam ty blby komentare, tak to ma deset radku snad... :D
<ZOMBitch> nekdo nejakej trosek schopnej konvertor z videa na audio, zbytek uz si nejak prevedu :)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: muzes je smazat a pak si jen otevrit manual vedle v okne ;)
<h00ked> manual je k nicemu, stejne tam pouzivam tak.. 7-8 promennych :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<h00ked> tak ted uvidime, jak se wordpress popere s webm kodekem :D
<ZOMBitch> to nikdo necuchal, kdyz psal manual, teda to jsou dneska lidi :P
<h00ked> stejne tam je miliarda hovadin :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<h00ked> Tento typ souboru bohužel není z bezpečnostních důvodů povolen.
<h00ked> to mi poser :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> webm je z duvodu bezepecnosti zakazany... ale avi, ogm, mp4 apod to bere...
<h00ked> to je trochu na palici :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: hm, vcelku zajimave, skoda ze moje nvidia nema o tomhle vubec tuseni :)) http://www.lupa.cz/zpravicky/webm-nvidia-firefox-kvalitni-3d-videa-na-youtube/
<h00ked> firefox fuj, nvidia fuj :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> njn, az nebude chrome jen zobrazovac stranek, tak ho mozna zacnu i pouzivat :)
<zeminem> ZOMBitch: přesně, však já nevím, proč se lidem firefox nelíbí... :)
<ZOMBitch> zeminem: pac cekaj o 1 sec dyl nez se jim nacte stranka :))
<ZOMBitch> btw chome nema vimperator plugin :P
<zeminem> ZOMBitch: no tak toho jsem si nikde nevšiml... 
<ZOMBitch> zeminem: nevim, placam z hladu ;)
<zeminem> ZOMBitch: však plácáš dobře, dle mě je to jen zhovadilost... 
<ZOMBitch> +1 :)
<TomasBrincil> Tak nultý díl ubuntucastu je stříhán, jsem na to zvědavý, snad zvuková zkouška proběhne v pohodě.
<zeminem> vše jde zatím hladce? :)
<TomasBrincil> No nejdůležitější je získat kvalitní zvuk, než z toho poleze něco kvalitního bude to pár dílů trvat...
<zeminem> ok nechám se překvapit, čekám na link...
<TomasBrincil> Ale čekal, jsem to možná horší? No nevim, nemůžu hodnotit já. Až to bude, tak se to asi stejně ještě zveřejňovat a můžeme to v užších kruzích zkritizovat...
<TomasBrincil> Omg, co to je za větu xD
<TomasBrincil> Jsem nějak mimo po včerejšku :D
<h00ked> ocekavej ode me divokou kritiku :D
<TomasBrincil> jj :-P
<h00ked> btw na teb bowling dorazis?
<h00ked> ten
<h00ked> uz taky neumim psat choj...
<h00ked> *chjo
<TomasBrincil> Jsem natočil asi 8min surového materiálu, takže třeba 5min by z toho bylo, ale jak jsem ukecanej, tak mi přijde, že to nejsou žádná fakta. Uvidíme...
<TomasBrincil> Kdy je?
<TomasBrincil> Já jsem teď do konce měsíce doma..
<TomasBrincil> Do toho dalšího ještě
<TomasBrincil> Ale červenec a půlku srpna jsem v Paříži.
<h00ked> no nekdy v cervnu
<TomasBrincil> jj, pohoda :)
<h00ked> imho asi zase treti vikend jak to byva vzdy :)
<TomasBrincil> jj
<TomasBrincil> jdu afk, vysvitlo slunce, jedu nafotit jednu zahradu kvůli stránkám..
<h00ked> btw sem neveril, jak se da 50k utratit za dopoledne... :D
<TomasBrincil> xDDDDD
<TomasBrincil> vyšel nějakej kšeft jo?
<h00ked> jj vysel
<h00ked> ale uz jako by zadnej nebyl... :D
<TomasBrincil> Já jedu dneska snad taky kasírovat, tak si koupim asi novej mobil :D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<TomasBrincil> Tak peníze jsou na to aby se utrácely žeo :D
<h00ked> ja koupil zrcadlovku, dlouhej objektiv, motorolu xoom, 5k pausal, 3k server, 7k sem vracel mati... :D
<TomasBrincil> :D
<h00ked> ale zase budu na delsi dobu vybavenej :)
<TomasBrincil> na motorolu se těšim :D
<h00ked> stejne vtipny... zrcadlovka 10k, objektiv 11k... :D
<TomasBrincil> snad ti přijde do bowlingu :D
<TomasBrincil> jjn
<h00ked> jj neboj, jestli ten podcast bude stat za prd, tak se s nim jebnu po palici :D
<TomasBrincil> mám tady nějakej přítelky Nikon a taky to bylo přes dvacet...
<TomasBrincil> xDDDDDDDDDD
<h00ked> hele do patku bych ji mel mit, v pondeli poslou DHLkem z nemecka :)
<TomasBrincil> luxus
<TomasBrincil> udělej recenzi na ubuntu blog :D
<h00ked> prave, postou by to slo rok :D
<TomasBrincil> hele já jdu ;o) zatim
<h00ked> klido :)
<TomasBrincil> kk
<h00ked> jj a nesezer jim vsechny kytky :D
<h00ked> ale tam nemam prava
<h00ked> jenom na ubuntu.cz mam pristup :D
<h00ked> jo tak mam prava i na blog... kruci :D
<_hubert_> http://www.csfd.cz/film/221337-300-bitva-u-thermopyl/zajimavosti/strana-2/ Poslední.. :)
<zeminem>  a v čem? :)
<_hubert_> Co v čem?
<zeminem> totiž v jakém programu se upravovalo
<zeminem> popřípadě jaké distro a jak moc je to pravda... :D
<_hubert_> Jop, tak to už se nepíše. :D
<zeminem> Ubuntu a PiTiVi asi ne... :D
<_hubert_> To asi ne, no. :D Ale google imho bude vědět.
<zeminem> Znám ještě jeden film, který byl stříhán v Linuxu... http://youtu.be/_-IPY2Yp-ZM :D :D
<_hubert_> Kdo to má tu AK47 bez zásobníku? :D :D
<_hubert_> LOL ta vzduchovka. :D
<zeminem> sklidilo to docela úspěch :)
<_hubert_> zeminem: Však ono je to dobrý, jenom ta vzduchovka mě skolila pod stůl. :D
<zeminem> _hubert_: tak to je OK, nemělo to být vážné... :D
<_hubert_> Imho je to dost dobré, pobaví. :)
<zeminem> celá třída 4.C ti děkuje... :D
<_hubert_> Btw. Která škola? :D
<zeminem> spš Klatovy
<_hubert_> Tak to jo.
<FrostyX> dobre to bylo ;)
<zeminem> a tady je ještě naše dupárna... http://youtu.be/M-pLCCsKwwA :D
<_hubert_> Který jsi Ty? :D
<zeminem> nepoznáš :D
<_hubert_> Radši? :D :D
<zeminem> většinou jsem vlevo dole, ale tak se to tam mixuje, že se občas nepoznám sám, kde jsem :D
<_hubert_> :D Ale slečny nemáte špatné... Minimálně z dálky. :D :D
<zeminem> to ne, nechá se... :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: ty jdes na htc za polovic jo? :D
<TomasBrincil> jj asi pro HTC Sensation
<TomasBrincil> Teď jsem si přivezl prachy :D
<h00ked> gratuluju, budes mit tlf na pycu :D
<TomasBrincil> what?
<h00ked> a kontakt na levym boku... uz jenom proto ho fakt nechci :D
<TomasBrincil> No vidíš, jsem ani nezkoumal :D
<h00ked> a co mas na transparentu? :D
<TomasBrincil> Zrovna vymejšlim :D
<TomasBrincil> Asi si natřu xicht na zeleno a na plákáte budu mít: "Protože jsem Android a hledám svůj domov."
<TomasBrincil> :D
<h00ked> ale chtelo by to kolem osme, max devate vecer podle tech akci co byly predtim :)
<TomasBrincil> jj
<h00ked> ty vole se tam za vama stavim vecer podivat se :D
<TomasBrincil> vyrážim hned po maturitě z češtiny :D
<h00ked> aspon budu mit dalsi fotku do sbirky
<h00ked> "socky nemaj na iphone" :D
<TomasBrincil> :D
<TomasBrincil> no offence, ale iphone je pro blbečky :D
<h00ked> tyhle HTC akce jsou pro lidi co nemaj na iphone, ale chteji zazit celonocni fronty :D
<_hubert_> Nemám na iPhone, nechci fronty a nemám ani na HTC v akci.. :(
<freax> iPhone sucks :P
<_hubert_> Mám SE W205 a žiju. :D
<TomasBrincil> hele, za tuhle cenu mi to je uplně jedno
<TomasBrincil> kdyby ta akce nebyla, tak tam nejdu
<TomasBrincil> ale mít novej foun za půlku mi přijde hustý :D
<h00ked> tjn... 
<h00ked> ale me odradilo strasne moc veci na sensation
<h00ked> taky planuju novej, ale spis asi NS
<h00ked> hlavne 1520mah baterka na scorpion procesor... ti tam vydrzi baterka pul dne standby :D
<los> d
<los> Nevíte někdo jestli se dá v PHP udělat GIF animace?
<_hubert_> los: Není to trochu hloupost? 
<los> proč?
<los> chtěl jsem udělat v php script, který stahuje družicové snímky a pak je poskládat v Gifu zasebe a sledovat jaké bude počasí podle mraků..
<_hubert_> Tomu říkám oříšek. K čemu bys to tedy skládal do GIFu?
<los> aby ztoho byla animace na kterou bych se podíval.. mohl bych je překlikávat pojednom, ale lepší mně přišlo udělat animaci třeba ze 40 posledních snímků...
<_hubert_> Tak o tomhle jsem nikdy neslyšel..
<Chinese_soup> los: mas pristup k exec()?
<Chinese_soup> http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.imagegif.php#54419 + http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php should do the trick
<los> ano mám děkuju
<_hubert_> The game... :(
<zeminem> Zkoušel jste někdo tento http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html androidí emulátor? Nebo víte jak to co nejlépe rozběhnout? Sice mi to funguje, ale je to strašně líné, docela i nepoužitelné...
<_hubert_> zeminem: Mně to taky frčí strašně pomalu..
<zeminem> I když záleží na tom jaký Android pustím, ty nejstarší frčí dobře, ale už pro nás aktuální 2.2 je děs...
<zeminem> No tak nic, nevadí... Mě stačí úplně ten nejstarší... :)
<_hubert_> zeminem: Proč, programuješ?
<zeminem> _hubert_: ne to ne, alespoň zatím i když už jsem o tom párkrát přemýšlel, chci to abych viděl jedny stránky jak vypadají v telefonu a nemusel pořád vyndavat přístroj, takto je to pohodlnější
<_hubert_> Jop, programovat jsem na to zkoušel, zkončil jsem u hello world. :D
<zeminem> no to už je v SDK jako ukázka... :D
<_hubert_> No právě. :D :D
<zeminem> dalekos došel :D
<_hubert_> Jo jo. :D 
<_hubert_> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/7255
<zeminem> dobře mu tak
<_hubert_> Si to představ "jéé, nová grafár... Cože?!" :D :D
<zeminem> Co to z toho teče?
<_hubert_> Náhradní krystaly do LCD. :D
<caraya> Zdravim ve spolek. Nemate nekdo predstavu kde s enstavuje rozlišení obrazovky pro terminál? V U 10.04 .... pri prepnuti do terminalu (CTRL+ALT+ " se mi nezobrazuje poslednich několik radku...... se take z uvodni nacitaci obrazovky neukaze na fulscreenu.. spodek zustane cernej... v X uz je pak vse je vse OK, pokud teda neprepnu na terminal
<caraya> a este jeden dotaz... cim je v U10.04 nahrazeno /boot/grub/menu.lst ??? Nejde mi to najit :-(
<zeminem> tímto? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GRUB2
<zeminem> grub.cfg (/boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<zeminem> Nahrazuje do jisté míry /boot/grub/menu.lst původního GRUBu... Narozdíl od "původního" menu.lst, soubor grub.cfg NEEDITUJTE!!!
<zeminem> tedy myslím, že hledáš tentou soubor: grub (/etc/default/grub)
<zeminem> konkrétně tuto řádku: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<zeminem> ale tím si nejsem úplně jist... :)
<caraya> Ten GRUB resim kvuli casu cekani na vyber systemu
<caraya> Ale to GRUB2 sem na wiki, nepodchytil.. priste musim lip hledat
<caraya>   diky
<zeminem> tak možná vyřešíš obojí, ale doufám, že se ozve i někdo kdo ví... :D
<zeminem> ten čas najdeš právě zde: grub (/etc/default/grub)
<caraya> jj nasel jsme i to rozliseni... zkusim dam vedet
<zeminem> jo, řekni jestli tohle rozlišení řeší i to co potřebuješ
<caraya> Toz sem zmenil i ten cas oddelal zakriskovani toho radku s rozlisenim a ... nezmenilo s eani jedno :-(
<zeminem> poté je třeba spustit update-grub pro vytvoření konfig. souboru. $ update-grub
<caraya> Aha :-) dik
<zeminem> respektive abych citoval tam okud bych měl tak:  Aby se změna zapsala do souboru grub.cfg a tak se stala aktivní, je třeba spustit příkaz "update-grub". 
<caraya> tak cekani uz je v klidu, ale to zobrazeni je furt na houby:-(
<Chinese_soup> co parametr jadra vga?
<Chinese_soup> vygoogli si kod sveho rozliseni pro vga=xxx
<caraya> s jadrem sem si jeste nehral
<Chinese_soup> no, ja jsem to asi nazval blbe
<zeminem> předpokládám, že jde o toto: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Bootovac%C3%AD%20parametry#system-trvale ale zde je starý návod...
<caraya> vga=xxx sem sice nasel,a le je tam napsany ze se to ma psat zas do toho menu.lst, ktery teda neni a v tom novem /etc/default/grub podobny radek neni :-(
<Chinese_soup> hmm, ten grub2 sux, v grub1 by to tam stacilo narvat za vmlinuz
<Chinese_soup> zkusil bych dat set vga=XXX
<Chinese_soup> do grub.cfg nebo /etc/default/grub
<caraya> az takhle na drzo.... no tak to su zvedavej co to udela:-)
<Chinese_soup> no, co ja vim, ja doted jel na grub1
<Chinese_soup> a doted jsem si myslel, ze debian bezi stale na grub1 :D
<Chinese_soup> caraya: nebo jeste napad, zmacknout v grubu 'e' 
<Chinese_soup> a tam to narvat to vga=XXX
<zeminem> koukni sem, jestli to bude přínosné, nebo ne, já musím letět na chvíli: http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<caraya> zeminem: to by mohlo dik proctu
<caraya> ale nejdriv zkusim to /e/ to by mohlo byt rychlejsi :-)
<_hubert_> Co je to dneska za debilní den?!
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: sobota
<ZOMBitch> sobota
<ZOMBitch> :))
<_hubert_> Jo, je to poznat. 
<caraya> hmm.. tak mi sice zmenil rozliseni GRUBu, ale problem s terminálem zustava
<caraya> :-((
<Chinese_soup> caraya: pouzivas dva monitory, dal si to za radek podobnej tomuhle? "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1"
<Chinese_soup> *pouzivas dva monitory?
<caraya> nee
<Chinese_soup> ani jedno z uvedenych? :-)
<caraya>  nedivcla sem se na predchozi 
<Chinese_soup> tak to vga=XXX dej za "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6......"
<caraya> predchozi radek mam initrd /boot/ ....generic
<Chinese_soup> tak to zkus dat tam, ale myslim, ze se to ma davat za vmlinuz
<caraya> tak nic... stale stejne :-(
<caraya> posledni 4 radky v terminalu porad nevidim :-(((
<Chinese_soup> a co mas misto XXX?
<caraya> 790
<Chinese_soup> tak zkus nizsi, treba 789
<zeminem> tady se řeší podobné, ale nikdo neřeší terminály... http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=42417.0
<zeminem> mimochodem zde je přímo to číslo co hledáš přesně: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<zeminem> totiž abych byl úplný tak nikdo neřeší konzoli... :D
<zeminem> Dlouho se na fóru neukázal Dr Fuss... :D
<caraya> taky mi prijde zvlastni ze X-ka vali jak maji, ale konzole blbne
<zeminem> takové to rozlišení když jsi měníl úplně původně, tak to změnilo jen rozlišení startovací nabídky?
<Chinese_soup> caraya: to vga=xxx teda zmenilo rozliseni, ale nepomohlo ctyrem chybejicim radku, chapu to dobre?
<caraya> tak kurna... zmacknu "e" napisu set vga=xxx pak ctrl+x  a kdyz restartuji tak uz tam to vga neni, ... to co menim v /etc/default/grub to dela to co pises
<caraya> zkmeni nabidku, ale pak nic
<Chinese_soup> caraya: delej to v tom "e", v /etc/default/grub nenajdes vmlinuz, initdr atd.
<caraya> no jasny :-)
<Chinese_soup> jdu vyzkouset jak ten editor funguje, abych nekecal hovadiny
<caraya> ale jak se to uklada?
<_hubert_> Napadlo Vás někdy, že otazník vypadá skoro, jako zadek slečny, když se ohne?
<caraya> Hubert :-)
<_hubert_> :)
<zeminem> ukaž ?
<zeminem> o<?
<Chinese_soup> caraya: a pomohlo to tem radkum, zrejme to vypada, ze pres 'e' to neulozis
<caraya> no prave ze ne
<caraya> nepomohlo
<Chinese_soup> aha, tak nic :-) dal uz nemam napady
<zeminem> a jak to vypadá, když chybí řádky? to jako, že pak nevidíš to co píšeš?
<caraya> jo jo.. 
<caraya> ale kdyz to odentruju, tak to normalne reaguje jak ma
<Chinese_soup> caraya: nemas to spatne posunuty hardwarove pro to rozliseni?
<zeminem> velikož zde nikdo kdo by tomu mohl hovět, tak je ještě možnost vznést dotaz na fórum... :)
<caraya> to je na ntb.. 
<caraya> no asi budu muset...:-(
<Chinese_soup> caraya: ah, tak uz me fakt nic nenapada
<Chinese_soup> caraya: a k cemu tak nutne potrebujes tu konzoli?
<Chinese_soup> killujes pres ni flash? :-)
<caraya> abych nemusel pozivat X-ka :-)
<caraya> terminal je na nektere veci rychlejsi
<Chinese_soup> caraya: eh? takze kdyz chces do terminalu tak prepnes na tty nebo jak se tomu nadava jo?
<caraya> jj
<Chinese_soup> nechapu proc nepouzijes nejaky emulator jako gnome-terminal, yakuake, konsole, etc.?
<caraya> ten ntb je starsikouske a su rat ze tam vubec X-ka jedou, takze to beru jako odlehceni a Xubuntu mi nejak nesedlo
<caraya> ale tema emulatorama to ted resim
<Chinese_soup> stejne to furt nechapu
<Chinese_soup> emulator terminalu nezabira ani zlomek napr. prohlizece
<Chinese_soup> a jeste kdyz rikas, ze je to stare runnit na tom ubuntu 10 nebo jakou verzi si rikal
<caraya> tsak jak se pouziva vice ploch, tak mam jeste dalsich 6:-)
<zeminem> řešíš to konzolí, v systému je ještě program konzole...
<caraya> pardon konzoli
<Chinese_soup> caraya: stale nechapu duvod
<Chinese_soup> v emulatorech bashe mas taby
<caraya> to i v tom tt
<Chinese_soup> proste a jednoduse nevidim duvod proc se prepinat do konzole, nez spustit treba gnome-terminal, kdyz to nic nezabira
<Chinese_soup> navic, jeste kdyz to nefunguje spravne ta konzole
<Chinese_soup> jen tak pro zajimavost, hw toho ntb?
<zeminem> koukám, že jsem původně chtěl napsat, že se přpínáš do konzole, ale v systému je ještě terminál... :D
<Chinese_soup> zeminem: :-)
<caraya> kurna vy me matete panove
<caraya> jinak ten hw je 1,3GHz (ale musim valit na 800 protoze jinak s emoc prehriva..256MB RAM 
<Chinese_soup> caraya: a runnis gnome?
<caraya> Toshiba Portege 3500
<caraya> jj
<Chinese_soup> blazen!
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<caraya> Ale vali celkem pekne
<Chinese_soup> hmm, hlavne, ze kvuli konzoli prepinas pomoci Ctrl + Shift + Alt + number, protoze je to rychlejsi :P
<caraya> teda nejaka uprava fotek a tak to nepripada v uvahu, ale na hudbu, film, text, net a tak to je vklidu
<caraya> toz je to dedecek, ale mylsim ze este chvilu pracovat muze :-)
<Chinese_soup> jasne, ale rikal si, ze "< caraya> terminal je na nektere veci rychlejsi
<caraya> Ale jo no.. vsichni rikaj at to uz vyhodim :-)
<Chinese_soup> toz proc nepouzit gnome-terminal?
<Chinese_soup> caraya: kdyz to jede tak proc vyhazovat :)
<Chinese_soup> no, nebudu ti furt vnucovat ten gnome-terminal, xterm atd. jed si jak chces, proste a jednoduse jak opravit ctyri radky v te c+s+a konzoli uz me nenapada nic
<caraya> toz je to taky reseni, ktere ted aplikuji
<caraya> no jasny, dik za pomoc a cas... az budu mit chvilu tak to zkusim hodit na forum, treba s enekdo chytne
<_hubert_> Doprdele.! The game... Měl bych si změnit podpis na lamerovi..
<_hubert_> http://pastebin.com/Vn3fYm1g
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-29
<h00ked> kruci, to ma gamecz i jrc globalni vypadek? ...
<FrostyX> lidi hrozne by me zajimalo jak se ubuntu chova v teto situaci. V nautilusu si nastavim, aby se prikladne .cpp soubory otevirali v geany. Nainstaluju novy textovy editor - treba gvim. Potom v nautilusu dvojkliknu na .cpp soubor a on se otevre v gvimu a pritom jsem nic nemenil, proste se to samo prenastavilo. Tohle to dela me na archu - vam v ubuntu taky ?
<FrostyX> ono to taky nemusi ani zalezet na distribuci, ale treba na gnome. Jestli se ty vychozi aplikace resi nejakym udelatkem v gnome, tak muzu mit problem kvuli tomu, bo mam jen openbox. Nicmene nez se v tom zacnu vrtat, tak by me zajimalo, jestli to nahodou neni "spravne" chovani ...
<zeminem> Nechce se mi to teď zkoušet, protože jsem na odchodu, ale nikdy mi to problém nedělalo, nebo jsem si toho nevšimnul...
<FrostyX> oki
<FrostyX> ja prave uz nevim jak se to chovalo ..
<FrostyX> zkusim kdyztak ve virtualce
<zeminem> ostatně, když se to změní, není problém to zase přeplácnout tím samým nastavením jako původně a to už by držet mělo
<FrostyX> me to neskutecne sere :-D ... ono je sice fakt, ze aplikace neinstalujes zase tak casto, ale proste nedavno se mi polovina veci prenastavila, ze se bude otevirat aplikaci x-neco-neco ... uz fakt nvm co to bylo. ono to samozrejme ani otevrit nedokazalo. Ted jsem nainstaloval gvim a zas se mi vsechny textove soubory oteviraj tim. pak uplne ztraci smysl jen dvojkliknout a usetrit tak cas, protoze to pak stejne zaviras a hledas spravnou ..
<zeminem> já frčím, mrkni na to v tom terminálu, nebo jestli ještě někdo dá svojí zkušenost, bye
<FrostyX> hm, vypada to, ze na debianu to funguje normalne
<h00ked> podle winhq FM11 beha bezproblemu na gentoo a archu, na ubuntu nebeha.. ale ja to chci na ubuntu...
<jtojnar> píše tu někdy někdo něco?
<zeminem> jen když se nedíváš
<jtojnar> ono se to v xchatu nepíše když jsem v jiném channelu?
<freax> :-D
<jtojnar> zdá se že jo
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=virtualized_ubuntu_under_virtualized_windows_under_ubuntu.jpg hehe :D
<jtojnar> jednou jsem to chtěl zkusit, ale nenašel jsem odvahu
<h00ked> staci hodne ramky
<h00ked> vbox je celkem zrout
<jtojnar> to je zrovna věc kterou nedisponuji
<h00ked> skoc do datartu, tam ji maji az moc, tak at ti nejakou daruji :D
<jtojnar> :D
<freax> muze to bejt fejk.. ale teoreticky by to melo jit.. akorat ty virtualizovany ubuntu by nesmeli vyuzivat AMD-V nebo Intel VT-X.. zadnej primej pristup k HW
<h00ked> ale nesnim pouzivat RAM, DDR2 apod... tomu tam oni nerozumi :D
<h00ked> jde to
<h00ked> ikdyz teda ja jednou virtualizoval na archu gentoo a v tom ubuntu :)
<h00ked> ale ty widle tam jsou celkem scifi
<h00ked> to je jako lizat med pres sklenicku 
<ZOMBitch> :))
<h00ked> chcete nekdo rejzi?
<h00ked> sem si koupil cinu a rejze mi jaksi zbyla... zase :D
<ZOMBitch> davaj ji moc ;)
<zeminem> to je sranda ta novamaturita.cz... :D
<h00ked> no tak se jim to moc nepovedlo no...
<h00ked> ale zase delal to stat... takze vyvstava otazka, jestli nejedou vsechny vladni servery taky na widlich? :D
<zeminem> zpívají to docela mladí lidé co? možná studenti... :D
<h00ked> klidne bych si tipnul, ze letosni maturanti? :D
<h00ked> a ted si vzpominam... nerikal nahodou TomasBrincil ze ma doma nejakou techniku na nahravani apod...? :D:D
<zeminem> to bych si hrozně přál :D
<zeminem> jo jako myslíš, že to je už ten test na ten videocast? :D
<h00ked> je to mozne :D
<h00ked> zkouseli zatim jen zvuk a nemeli server kam to nahrat? :D
<zeminem> a vzhledem k tomu, že Tomáš zítra maturuje... :D
<h00ked> hm.... hm... :D
<TomasBrincil> hele
 * h00ked rychle schovat
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: ale jak si psal, ze jsou ty testy debilni, tak sem si jeden schvalne taky udelal... to je fakt demence ty otazky :D
<TomasBrincil> :D
<FrostyX> hodte link :)
<TomasBrincil> www.novamaturita.cz xDDDDDDDD
<TomasBrincil> http://trivisborec.webnode.cz/maturitni-testy/
<zeminem> Nám to zejtra za ty stránky osolí... :D
<FrostyX> pak to prubnu teda taky :)
<TomasBrincil> Není to nic co by normálně smýšlející člověk nedal alespoň na 70-80%
<TomasBrincil> Ale některé otázky uznáte, že jsou na hovno :)
<TomasBrincil> Jinak teda, kdo jde na htczapolovic? :D
<TomasBrincil> Už mám židličku, karimatku, spacák a ceduli :D
<freax> omfg :D to bych si radsi tu pulku priplatil nez se oblikat jak posuk a nekde zevlovat se spacakem :D :P
<TomasBrincil> Jde tam celé forum z svetandroida.cz beru to jako komunitní akci :-P
<TomasBrincil> A nevšení příležitost získat levně mobil. Jsem doufal, že mi ještě třeba do vánoc vydrží, ale tomuhle nemůžu odolat, jinak bych to neřešil :D
<freax> vam pak stejne reknou ze vase zelena neni vubec jarni zelena a pujdete zase hezky domu :-D :-P
<TomasBrincil> budu mít zelenej xicht a nejvíc vtipnej transparent, nemůžou :D
<TomasBrincil> Kdyby měli dát nejlepší masce mobil zadara, tak to budu já, věř mi :D
<TomasBrincil> a h00ked, ty zůstaň doma :D
<h00ked> ja tam nepujdu
<h00ked> ja se tam jenom nahodou kolem desate zjevim s fotakem, u ktereho se mi zasekne spoust a bude porad fotit :D:D:D
<TomasBrincil> x
<TomasBrincil> xDDDDDDDDD
<freax> h00ked: dobrej napad :D pak to uploadni a posli link :D 
<TomasBrincil> hele lidi bouřka...
<TomasBrincil> ... ne jede blázen s novým kompaktem :D
<freax> h00ked: muzem hodnotit kterej posuk je zelenejsi :D
<h00ked> no ne, tak stejnak tamtudy pojedu vecer z fochu, tak co bych nezastavil :D
<h00ked> freax: tak tak :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: bude tam zase lubos? (blba otazka co?) :D:D
<TomasBrincil> Luboš?
<h00ked> klipouch
<h00ked> androweb.cz :D
<h00ked> ten blazen je na kazde akci od HTshit :D
<TomasBrincil> xD
<h00ked> jo btw - mam udelat novy xubuntu.cz.... nechces to udelat ty a vydavat to za moji praci? :D
<h00ked> a nedelej, ze tu nejsi :D
<h00ked> mi rekni co s tim mam provest krucinal... to bude chtit komplet cely predelat :(
<TomasBrincil> :-P
<TomasBrincil> začni na zelený louce
<h00ked> no asi jo
<h00ked> stejne bych musel drupal aktualizovat z 4.7 na 6.22, tak to udelam asi komplet nanovo :D
<h00ked> btw jede ti ssh na ubuntu.cz?
<TomasBrincil> nezkoušel jsem ještě...
<h00ked> mi to odmita klic...
<TomasBrincil> po mně to chce heslo teď
<h00ked> jj, kdyz se pripojuju ze serveru tak taky no..
<h00ked> z PC mi to odmita klic radsi :D
<h00ked> koukam, ze jedine aktualne.cz se nechytlo na strasti cermatu... nebo jsou opozdeni.. :D
<los> Poradil by mě někdo prosím jak zkopírovat pomocí bash obsah složky? (nechci kopírovat složku, ale jen obsah je v ní asi 22000 různorodých souborů)
<freax> los: cd /dotycna/slozka; cp * /misto/kam/to/chces/zkopcit
<los> děkuju ta hvězdička mi tam unikala
<freax> los: nz
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-21
<ondrusu> sem zvedavej kdy nekdo naprogramuje zoom tools, kterej mi na linuxu bude vyhovovat
<Ratten> smeje dotoho 
<Ratten> smele*
<Chinese_soup> o\
<Chinese_soup> tak kdyz ani poradne neumi ovladat ty, co uz existuji
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-24
<Mihi> ahoj, potrebuju poradit s nastavenim tiskarny v Xubuntu
<Mihi> moc tomu nerozumim, po spusteni system-config-printer tam lze přidat tiskárnu ale žádnou nemám na výběr, můžete mi poradit proč?
<Mihi> po pripojeni tiskarny k pocitaci neni automaticky detekovana
<Mihi> je to SAMSUNG CLP-300
<Mihi> zkousel jsem instalovat ovladace tiskarny podle http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-CLP-300 ale bez vysledku
<Mihi> muze mi nekdo, prosim, poradit?
<FrostyX> nepomuze ti toto ? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Tisk%C3%A1rny
<FrostyX> nikdy jsem tiskarnu nemel, tak je to jediny co muzu doporucit k precteni ..
<Mihi> jasne to jsem zkousel, pod tim seznamem tiskaren je nadpis Tiskárny Xerox, Samsung, Dell
<Mihi> kde se pise jaky balik potrebuju, ten jsem nasel na vyse zminene adrese, ale bez uspechu
<Mihi> nefunguje
<FrostyX> takze ten openprinting-splix mas nainstalovany
<FrostyX> hm
<Mihi> jop
<FrostyX> Tak to nevim no. Jedine googlit. http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=46837.0 treba
<Mihi> mmt, musim restartnout
<FrostyX> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-CLP-300   .. nevim, musis zkouset
<Mihi_> ten druhy ovladac co tam zminuji  foo2qpdl jsem zkousel uz vcera a nic
<FrostyX> tak to je naprd
<FrostyX> muzes se v mezicase zkusit zeptat i na nejakem dalsim kanale jestli nebudou vedet. 
<FrostyX> treba na #ubuntu  jestli umis angicky. Je tam pres 1500 lidi
<Mihi_> ted jsem si stahnul dokumentaci k tiskarne a svete div se! pisou tam, ze Linux podporuji
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> to je dobra zprava :-D
<Mihi_> jeste zkusim toto a pokud to nevijde tak nevim
<Mihi_> kapitola: Using Your Printer in Linux :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma stesti ze HP jsou dobre podporovane no...
 * FrostyX ma stesti ze doma nepotreboval nikdy nic tisknout
<FrostyX> :-D
 * Mihi_ instaluje libgtk1.2
 * Mihi_ se snazi nekde stahnout libgtk1.2.deb!
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> a v repozitari to neni ?
 * Achab_ se honi za velrybou a tisk ho netrapi
<Achab_> jo taky strasne rad vypoustim moudra, ktery nikomu nepomuzou
<Mihi_> FrostyX: ne
<Mihi_> závislosti, v tom je problém
<Achab_> kurna ted jsem se v tom nedavno taky hrabal ale za boha si nemuzu vzpomenout
<Mihi_> pise mi to porad error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Mihi_> a vsechny navody na netu selhaly, pisou, ze potrebuju instalovat libgtk1.2
<Achab_> tohle mam sice z topicu o hrach ale nekde jsem to vyhrabal v zalozkach tak jsem to asi kdysi zkousel :)
<Achab_> http://pastebin.com/qvc8gAUs
<Mihi_> jj, to jsem uz zkousel, ten odkaz uz nefunguje
<Mihi_> ale nakonec se mi to snad nejak podarilo stahnout a nainstalovat
<Mihi_> ted se snazim prokousat pres tu instalaci z CD
<Mihi_> no já se z toho zvencnu, asi jsem to už nastavil :P
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Mihi_> akurat to tiskne nejak blbe
<Mihi_> ne dobry, tisknul jsem to nejak zmensene
<Mihi_> ;D
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Mihi_> proboha! Kde je to "Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings!"
<Mihi_> teda panove, to byl porod...
<Chinese_soup> ale solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Mihi_> ano, :D
<Mihi_> no tak nic, díky za případné rady, už to tady balík
<Chinese_soup> jo
<Chinese_soup> takze next
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: :-D :-D :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-25
<Mihi> sledujete někdo dneska NASA TV?
<mirfil> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> hi!
<mirfil> nevite nekdo jak vyresit tuto chybku,
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> shiiit
<Chinese_soup> nestihl jsem
<mirfil> /etc/init.d/xen restart [warn] No usable Xen toolstack selected ... (warning).
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: troll nalada ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> all day long
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-26
<jahodal> Zdravim, poradi nekdo jestli uz je pouzitelne exFAT v ubuntu? Pripadne jiny souborovy system pro externi disk, ktery putuje mezi Mac a Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-27
<pinci> ludia ste tu?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<pinci> okej :D pač sem nevedel jesli sem dobre :D
<Chinese_soup> no, tady žádní lidé nejsou :-)
<pinci> mam taký problem , nainstaloval som ubuntu 12.04 na notebook asus x53s so vstavanou grafikou od intelu a grafikou od nvidie (GEFORCE gt520mx ) no ak vojdem do dodatočných ovladačov aby som zapol 3d akceleraciu povolenim driveru tak tam žiadne niesu viete mi s tým niekto pomôct? 
<pinci> kam to mam napisať žeby ste mi na to niekto odpisali? :D
<flack-Z> zdravim ani nahodou tu nieje clovek schopny ukazat jednoduchy skript v php ako dostat z databazi-mysql udaje a zobrazit ich ako polozky v COMBOBOXE ?
<Ratten> flack-Z
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/6aPPDkYt
<Ratten> ale pouzivam dibi
<Ratten> bych potreboval poradit v nette http://pastebin.com/qNdvb7f8 
<Ratten> proc mi nefungujou ty podminky "vek"
<Ratten> http://test.ratten.cz/
<SquirrelCZECH> hehe
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl
<SquirrelCZECH> proc radsi nepouzivas ten framework cely?
<Ratten> protoze ta dokumentace je uplne k hovnu a nejsem schopen rozjet ani ladicku
<Ratten> tak zkousim aspon todle
<SquirrelCZECH> blbe
<SquirrelCZECH> je to easy jak facka
<SquirrelCZECH> stahnu
<SquirrelCZECH> zkopiruju sceleton
<SquirrelCZECH> hotovo, funguje, zacnu tvorit
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak sorry, ale jeslti nerozjedes komplet tak na casti nemas sanci
<Ratten> ok zkusim
<Ratten> http://test.ratten.cz/sandbox/www/
<SquirrelCZECH> no, zjisti proc :D
<Ratten> to je bestak tim hostingem
<Ratten> mam to na pipnim
<SquirrelCZECH> neznam
 * SquirrelCZECH ma tyhle veci na localhostu
<Ratten> bude vadis win apache ? 
<Ratten> vadit*
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<SquirrelCZECH> google: "WAMP"
<Ratten> u toho mi nesel zmenit port na apache
<Ratten> zmenil jsem v configuraku
<Ratten> a nic prost eporad na 80
<FrostyX> restartoval jsi ten server pak ?
<Ratten> jj jasne
#ubuntu-cz 2013-05-23
<jdrab> paaani tu to zije \o/ :D
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> koukej, jak si dostal nějakou odpověď za 4 minuty
<Chinese_soup> == žije
<FrostyX> jo .. tu to zije :-)
<FrostyX> ted nechapu .. proc se na irc zobrazilo, ze jsem odeslal tu zpravu v 12:48 kdyz bylo 12:58 ... 
<FrostyX> taky mate cas na IRC spatne? Nebo to mam nejak dojebany jen ja? :-D
<Chinese_soup> máš dojebaný klient
<Chinese_soup> bohužel, čas se jít zabít :|
<Chinese_soup> 12:58:36 <FrostyX> jo .. tu to zije :-)
<Chinese_soup> :|
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ok, cas se jit zabit. Sbohem lidi, .. ja ten posunutej cas proste nepreziju :-D
<Chinese_soup> :P
<FrostyX> Jen neco napisu, .. jestli jsem to nedojebal jeste vic :-D
<FrostyX> nedojebal .. jen jsem s tim nic neudelal ale :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2015-05-21
<samtux> cau
<samtux> ja nemlivim moc dore cesky an taky nepouzivam ubuntu ale slackware
<samtux> ctal bych se zeptat, jestly nekdo z vas nema zajem pomahat na prekladu od slackware do cestiny
<samtux> ja uz pomaham z prekladem do nemciny a byl bych ochotny pomahat z prekladem do cestiny, ale nemam dostatujici znaloti ceske reci
<samtux> kdiby jste nekdo mel zajen, kouknete na stranku http://slint.fr
<samtux> to neni muj projekt a nechcy nikoho premouvat, ale uvazuju to jako dobrou vec
<potion> samtux: skus este kanal #slackware na siti IRCnet
<potion> ja by som mal s prekladanim problem, som slovak a neumim poradne pravopis :\
<samtux> potion: dekuju moc za radu. ja ale nevym ja se dostanu di ty site IRCnet. pouzivam "weechat" jako irc-client ale ten me nechce spojit s tou siti
<samtux> -di +do
<samtux> skousel sem "/connect IRCnet"
<potion> skus open.ircnet.com
<samtux> to mi bohuzel taky nejde
<samtux> kdyz dam "/connect open.ircnet.com" tak my to hlasi ze ten server neexistuje
<potion> aha tak mozno este .net alebo .org
<potion> uz neviem presne, a pak podla lokacie ak si v CR tak skus irc.nfx.cz
<samtux> jo, dik. uz jsem zjistil jak se spojit. adresa je "open.ircnet.org"
<potion> jop v pohode
<potion> samtux: inak ten #slackware je skor anglicky kanal, ale viem ze tam je stybla a on je myslim cech a pouziva slackware ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-05-22
<MrVoltz> ahoj
<samtux> ahoj
<Guest24804> cau
<Guest24804> je tam nekdo?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-05-26
<ttomovcik> Zdravím. Nemáte niekto záujem pomôcť pri tvorbe Linuxovej distribúcie?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-05-27
<Conder> nazdar, je tu niekto? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2016-05-28
<dvx> je
